# Real FX Racing - a game changer.



## graemetaylor (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi folks,

We have spent 6 years developing this. We set out to create the most fun, exciting & realistic car racing experience that can fit to the space you have available.

It's on Kickstarter, and there is a ton more information there, so no need to post detail here. There is no doubt. It is going to change the R/C toy category. Forever.

Search for us on Kickstarter under 'real fx racing'

Looks like we are going to get funded within the next 24 hours or so, which means we are shipping these out to people in October. If you want to be first & be part of this revolution in R/C, come take a look at our page, back the project, and you could be racing Real FX in October!

Would love to hear your comments & feedback - please leave them on the Kickstarter page so everyone can see.

Cheers


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

But this discussion is for "SLOT" cars...I believe there is a better forum called "R/C" cars. Yawn.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Xlerators, TCR, etc are considered slot cars without a slot. This does sound interesting. While the cars sense the track edges, you can go too fast and drive off the track. Think of this as slotless cars without the walls to keep you on the track.


----------



## graemetaylor (Jul 2, 2014)

Just to clarify - We are not anti slot racing, far from it... We wanted to try & build upon what we love about it: ability to play in confined space, race against other players, get lap times & set up championship races...

But we also wanted to try & find a way to mitigate some of the things that annoyed us with slot racing: Having toy stop the race if you fall off the track, the time it takes to set up & put away, expensive track if you want to expand,

As a bonus, because everything in our system is digital, we have built in gameplay that feels almost like a video game.

We are not for a second thinking this is the death of slot racing - I just thought that you guys would be interested to see what we have done (and I would welcome any feedback 

Cheers
Graeme


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

graemetaylor said:


> Just to clarify - We are not anti slot racing, far from it... We wanted to try & build upon what we love about it: ability to play in confined space, race against other players, get lap times & set up championship races...
> 
> But we also wanted to try & find a way to mitigate some of the things that annoyed us with slot racing: Having toy stop the race if you fall off the track, the time it takes to set up & put away, expensive track if you want to expand,
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

graemetaylor said:


> Just to clarify - We are not anti slot racing, far from it... We wanted to try & build upon what we love about it: ability to play in confined space, race against other players, get lap times & set up championship races...
> 
> But we also wanted to try & find a way to mitigate some of the things that annoyed us with slot racing: Having toy stop the race if you fall off the track, the time it takes to set up & put away, expensive track if you want to expand,
> 
> ...


I think I saw some U-Tube Videos on something like this starting over in Europe-MFG...

they were 1/32 or 1/43-ish if my senility recalls....
they combined digital slot cars w/ R/C type of a "Smart-Track" set-up...

just like model trains have gone digital now, as well....
can I ask 4 some links to this product (??)
OR PM me w/ links please...

Bubba (the fascinated w/ new toy-tech) 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

lenny said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


"IF" we can get U'r Bod's on these chassis...double-WOW!!!!
1st WOW! is U'r new Chassis.... then, w/ U get a Slim-Line up & stocked :thumbsup: 

doing the Xmas/July build w/ Dash Chassis....
& got several more 4 "ME" and 1 as Gift from "Al".....
@ 18V. ...HOO-RAHHH!!!

Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## graemetaylor (Jul 2, 2014)

1/32.

Body shells connect just like Kyosho Mini-z. Easy to swap.

We are close to reaching funding target (2% off) - When we break through that, I'm going to post up the 3D CAD files for car body design for people to play with & create their own.

Any Q's, just let me know!

It is crazily good fun. Anyone can start driving round the track straight out of the box, but the addictive ./ absorbing part is that it actually takes skill & practice to win races


----------



## sock99 (Jul 3, 2014)

Being a diehard slotter this looks a very interesting evolution without the expense that R/C involves, and digital comms open up lots of possibilities for game-play. I think it's the unpack & race feature that makes it particularly attractive.
Would be good to see some independent reviews and hands-on. 
@Graeme, I've got a slot racing mate just 6 miles from your Wolverhampton offices & I'm sure he would be happy to come and give it a run around :dude:

Chris


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome to HT Graeme and thanks for the info. Looks to me to be a very interesting system with a bunch of potential. Just had a look at your kickstarter page and it seems you hit 100% funding so well done. I know it's early days but have you guys considered wider track sections to accommodate more cars - 6, 8, more? If I have the info right, the cars are able to determine their angle on the track, relative to the side walls, via a forward and rear optical sensor yes? I guess this is the reason for the light to dark shaded track surface?

Bets of luck with your product..... I think it's going to open many doors.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

If someone would get this concept down to 1/64th size I'm in


----------



## graemetaylor (Jul 2, 2014)

@Sock..... Ask your friend to message me through the Kickstarter page. Very happy for anyone to have a play with it. Without fail, everyone who has tried it is very excited. If he wants to arrange to come & se it & post a review, we would welcome that!


----------



## graemetaylor (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi Jisp,

Thanks for the welcome - Glad to be here 

Just about recovered from staying up all night to see if we hit our funding target. Happy days, it's exciting this is definitely happening now.

A wider track is not a problem at all for the system. Actually, in response to demand from Kickstarters, we just added the opposite to the track set today, a bottleneck.

The cars have sensors in the front & back ends, so we know their position across the track, as well as their angle. This is why we are able to have so many different track pieces, hand users are able to make their own layouts. Nothing is memorised or stored. The track is 'read' live and in real time 200 times a second, and the AI system gives 'soft' steering assistance accordingly. It tries to help you stay in the muffle of the track. The gradient you can see is similar to what the car sees, except it is reading infra-red signals.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

just curious if this has been released yet.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

I checked this out and it certainly looks very interesting; it also looks very much like another racing system using very similar track and cars called anki-drive. The difference being these cars cause battle damage to each other via a free downloadable app. Sort of like the movie Death Race. I can see where these will especially appeal to a new group of younger enthusiasts which is good for the hobby. I like good old slot cars too much to change; besides, for me doing two things at once is a recipe for disaster. I can't hold down the power trigger and turn that rubber wheel steering thingy at the same time. It takes all the fun out of racing ! Once a SlotHead, always a SlotHead ! LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

lenny said:


> just curious if this has been released yet.


got an email from these guys this morning;

http://dmxslots.com/index.php?route=common/home

I'm interested in multi-car tracks (4 - 12 cars), that use only 2 or 3 lanes of track....
using a lot of batteries are a turn-off... 
but being able 2 pass @-will vs @ a special track-section only... hhhmmm...
hello Carrera , Ninco & (??).....
must be some tech. way 2 get the ; sun, moon & stars all @ once (??)

a guided track (that helps us "R/C - Directional-Orientation-Dyslexic" 'Ol "Gas-Bags") not chasing everything that's on the floor/ground AND still have the speed/passing-anywhere benefits of R/C.... :thumbsup: 


Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

lenny said:


> just curious if this has been released yet.


Dan, check out anki drive on youtube. It basically the same thing with the addition of battle action where you can slow down your opponent with different weapons. It's also available now at Bad L's Hobby. You can download weapons from the internet; and charge the cars from USB cables provided with the starter kit. :thumbsup:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

bump...


----------

